

Twitter's Patent Strategy: Don't bother - ra
http://www.bnet.com/blog/technology-business/twitter-8217s-patent-strategy-don-8217t-bother/6091

======
ra
"I have never seen a software invention that is foundational in that way. Much
more often, I see cases where a naïve patent examiner is hoodwinked into
approving a patent on the software equivalent of the word “the” and when the
patent later falls into the hand of a troll, it becomes the platform to
systematically extort as broad a segment of the market as they can."

I wonder what the US Patent Office thinks of all this?

